
Ask HN: February 29th Software Bugs? - gshakir
Since February 29th occurs once in 4 years, I am wondering if there are some bugs that didn’t account for this edge case.
======
mj1586
Likely. See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leap_year_bug](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leap_year_bug)

And

[https://codeofmatt.com/list-of-2020-leap-day-
bugs/](https://codeofmatt.com/list-of-2020-leap-day-bugs/)

